# New doe



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well daisy is not really new but new to me. She was my sisters doe and was here over the summer to get bred. Well she never did end up getting bred so my sister decided she wanted to sell her because she was running out of room. I have always kind of liked daisy so I told her I would take her. She is trip colored which is cool so I am guessing she has some nubian in her and maybe that's why she didn't go in heat this summer. I went and bought some more feed and took it to the farm on my lunch break and watched cash money breed her so now I will have some April 21st kids which is not the time of year that I wanted but I wanted to make sure she was breed able so oh well. The pictures I have of her are not very good but I will post them any ways.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Cool coloring! What's the buck's color?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Neat coloring!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

He is just a traditional


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She looks like she is wearing eye shadow. Very pretty girl! And hey babies are babies right?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Exactly babies are babies as long as they are of good quality and sell that's all I want.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You have beautiful week took care of goats they will sell.....hey I have a doe due April 21, wanna have a race


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Pretty!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone I am happy with her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She's very pretty! I think I've seen her in some of your pics before, as she sure looks familiar! Late April babies might be nice, at least you won't have to worry about keeping them warm! We had late April babies once, and it was great, although it was during one of my busiest months of the year!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am just worried about being able to sell the kids


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I was worried about selling mine too but I really kicked butt on my private sales! I think because maybe there's no small kids during that time? Or I like to believe I have have awesome kids lol but seriously just cross your fingers for some girls and you will do ok. I know you want to do show wethers and sadly that is one of the bad things about April kids but it's so much less stressful having them when it's warmer plus I'm in a way better mood checking does in the middle of the night when the frost is done with!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes I want all Wethersfield from my 4 does due in January and does from this girl so I can sell them lol


----------

